# garlic tablets



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

*hey all i have recently been giving Roxi garlic tablets as a repellent for fleas and ticks, does this actually work though? my mum swears it works so i have tried it. just curious really lol*


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I swear by it too - I have six dogs, we live out in the countryside, lots of wildlife around - the dogs have never had a chemical flea prep and they've never had fleas! I just give crushed garlic daily in their food, and spritz them down with a tea tree spray before walks in the summer  Do be careful of how much you are giving though - too much is toxic.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I swear by it too - I have six dogs, we live out in the countryside, lots of wildlife around - the dogs have never had a chemical flea prep and they've never had fleas! I just give crushed garlic daily in their food, and spritz them down with a tea tree spray before walks in the summer  Do be careful of how much you are giving though - too much is toxic.


oo toxic really  im using johnsons ones they are for dogs and cats, i give Roxi (chihuahua) 1 tablet crushed everyday. im sure thats for her as i did read the back. is there tea tree spray that you can buy ready made for dogs? i would like to try that before walks also. thanks for the reply


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

If you're using pre-measured tablets specially for dogs and following the instructions then you'll be fine - the risk of overdosing only tends to be present if using garlic capsules for humans, or when using fresh garlic cloves.

There are a few different brands that make tea tree spray for dogs - I use the Mikki one, it's just a general grooming spray, so good for their coats and skin aswell as helping keep away any unwanted little friends  Mikki Tea Tree Oil Spray 250ml


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

aww thast ok... i quickly ran out and double checked the dosage after your post lol, but all is good. thanks for that ill defo give it a try


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

My oldest bitch has an allergic reaction to 'Spot On' so through the summer months she has a Dorwest Garlic Tablet every day instead.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> My oldest bitch has an allergic reaction to 'Spot On' so through the summer months she has a Dorwest Garlic Tablet every day instead.


ive never heard of spot on giving a dog a allergic reaction. atleast you have found something that works for her.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

codyann said:


> *hey all i have recently been giving Roxi garlic tablets as a repellent for fleas and ticks, does this actually work though? my mum swears it works so i have tried it. just curious really lol*


It is said to help and have other health benefits too, but you need to make sure you are not giving too much, it can cause a form of anemia. A good site I found ages ago and have linked to a few times in the past should help it gives quantities etc on there too.

Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs?


----------



## Jesse11 (Dec 7, 2011)

yes, please have a try


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine get a clove once a week, never had fleas, still get ticks but only one or two a week rather than 10 like next doors do  we live somewhere with a lot of deer, so tics kinda come with life.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

so a garlic tablet that says it has 2mg garlic extract the same as 200mg garlic clove

so its the same as a 200mg garlic clove is that right?


----------



## Karen Lappin (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a 9/12mth old puppy can I give them 2/mg capsules to take of garlic casual tablets.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Karen Lappin said:


> I have a 9/12mth old puppy can I give them 2/mg capsules to take of garlic casual tablets.


This thread is 5 years old...start your own if you want relevant responses to your query.


----------

